# Tests for Partner to Partner Egg donation



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

For those of you who intended to or did carry the other partner's eggs, which tests did you have to do beforehand?
I am hoping to have IVF in a few months. When it came to filling in all the consent forms, we ask to fill in the forms for egg donation as well. Purely because just in case something happens to me or we change our mind later on, so DW could carry my embryos should we have any to freeze. The clinic seemed to think this was a big deal. They will now do all the test they would usually do if I was to donate my eggs to an unknown recipient - they took gallons of blood and want to do some swaps as well, for which I have to make another appointment. - Don't like it as my colleagues don't know about tx and I feel such a fool having to lie about all my 'GP' appointments. Some of those tests take 3 months to come back!!! So we had to delay the IVF by a month already! I thought it was just a matter of signing a piece of paper...  

What formalities did you need to tick in order to do partner to partner egg sharing / donation?

And if there are any of you who had frozen embryos left, and only decided later on for DP to carry, any idea how the paperwork works then?

Many thanks for reading this. I am getting a bit exasperated. I have already emailed the HFEA about it, but unfortunately not had a response.

Candy


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Lots! We have just done our second cycle this way, DW donating to me. 
Standard STI's including 2 HIV tests 3 months apart though I think you can sign a waiver to not have the second one as you know your 'donor'.
Also had genetic testing for things like cystic fibrosis and a chromosome abnormality test both of these took about 8 weeks I think as they have to grow cultures I think.
All tests are standard I'm afraid as your clinic have a duty of care towards you as a couple but also they have to ensure any baby created would not have any abnormalities as far as is possible for them to check for anyway.
It is also **** regs for known/ unknown donors to have the required screening so I am sorry to say unless things have changed recently they will back what the clinic are saying to you.
Hope this helps x


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Many thanks for your reply. Sounds like tests is the way forward. Hoping the genetic testing comes back okay as they will otherwise have to test the sperm as well.


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

Same as Tinki says ... lots.
We went in for a few different blood tests and filled in lots of paperwork which does feel like its al causing a delay, but has to be done.  Once it is though you will find time moving rather quickly.  The forms are not set up for 2 women and we did alot of crossing out with thenurse and writing over him's lol, though we didnt mind as its all just part of the process.  Its seems to have taken such a long time to get to this point, but now were here and on our down reg jabs its al moving rather fast.
I am also going to use my DP's eggs, so we're going through the same thing 
x


----------



## Happy Couple (Dec 26, 2011)

Partner to partner egg donation is something we've been asking about too. We've only had one response so far and we were surprised to learn that the fee is the same as the fee for IVF with anonymous donor eggs - so basically I would have to sell my eggs to my own partner?!? Is this something to do with HFEA regulations?


----------



## Happy Couple (Dec 26, 2011)

...Or rather we would have to pay for them as if they were somebody elses if that makes more sense...?


----------



## BabyJeano (Jan 11, 2012)

You're not really selling your eggs to your partner, but you are having more drugs, scans and tests than just one woman would have in a IVF procedure, hence they make the charges same as if you had eggs donated from someone you didn’t know ... though if you look through what you are actually paying for, there is no payment for eggs.  I must admit we found it a bit strange, thinking it should be cheaper partner to partner, but like I said, when you actually look at what you are paying for, ie scans, blood tests drugs and procedures for you both, it makes sense.
Its expensive, no doubt, but hopefully all worth it in the end 
x


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

I don't see why you would be paying the same for partner to partner egg donation as for 3rd party egg sharing recipient. I think you should be paying for IVF + FET. The difference in costs must be nearly £2k and I don't think that's justified by synchronising of cycles.
The expensive part of IVF is the embryo growing. By 3rd party egg sharing you do this twice, by partner to partner egg donation only once.
Anyway, we are all at the mercy of clinics and have to go with what they offer. Good luck to all of you!!!


----------



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Our clinic 'justified' the extra cost by saying that if you joined the waiting list for an egg donor you would pay a fee by doing so, so a known donor is treated by them as you jumping that list however you still had to pay a fee as if you werent iuswim?
Load of old cobblers in my opinion but what can you do but pay it?


----------



## Happy Couple (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah I'm a bit cynical about the justification of the costs too, but this process is draining enough without getting into an argument about it. I'll just have to buy a lottery ticket and hope for a windfall


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

LWC quoted us the standard FET fee of £950 for DW to use my frosties!! 


CLP


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, CLP. In hindsight I wish I hadn't mentioned any of this 'Could my wife carry my left over embryos?' business to the clinic, since DP would only carry my embies if we had frosties. But now that we have started it, they take it all very serious and I have extra tests etc, bless them.


----------

